# Viewing Youtube Videos On Forum Using 4s



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Ever since downloading the ios 6.0 apple update on my 4s, I cannot view youtube videos on the forum.

It wants adobe flashplayer download which apple seems to have a problem with. Also, it 
took my youtube app off of the phone when it did the update.

Any suggestions as to what I can download to play the videos once again on the forum?

thanks.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you using explorer browser? I use Google Chrome as my default for browsing, it is faster. However i make make Explorer my default browser when watching videos, it just plays them much better. -- Tex


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Tex, It's on my mobile phone that I'm having the problem viewing with. It uses Safari as it's browser.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd restore to your previous update. That new one sucks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Switch over to the HTML5 player. Same for you Tex, Chrome with the HTML5 player is MUCH better, no need for IE at all.

http://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Ya I'm beginning to wonder about that update?

Thanks hawk I'll give that app a try on the iPhone and hopefully I'll be able to view the YouTube vids again
on the forum.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not an app. Youtube now has two ways to view videos. The standard and normal way you are used to is via Flash. They recently kicked off a HTML5 version that requires no additional software or plugins, simply a browser that supports HTML5.

*







YouTube HTML5 Video Player*
[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]
This is an opt-in trial of HTML5 video on YouTube. If you are using a supported browser, you can choose to use the HTML5 player instead of the Flash player for most videos. Your comments will help us improve and perfect the mixtures we're working on. So jump in, play around and send your feedback directly to the brains behind the scenes.[/background] 
* Supported Browsers*
[background=rgb(235, 235, 235)]
We support browsers that support both the video tag in HTML5 and either the h.264 video codec or the WebM format (with VP8 codec). These include:[/background]
Firefox 4 (WebM, Available here)
Google Chrome (WebM)
Opera 10.6+ (WebM, Available here)
Apple Safari (h.264, version 4+)
Microsoft Internet Explorer 9 (h.264,Available here, WebM support available here)
Microsoft Internet Explorer 6, 7 or 8 with Google Chrome Frame installed (Get Google Chrome Frame)
* Notes*

Fullscreen support is partially implemented. Pressing the fullscreen button will expand the player to fill your browser. If your browser supports a fullscreen option, you can then use that to truly fill the screen.
If you want to find videos with WebM formats available, you can use the Advanced Search options to look for them (or just add &webm=1 to any search URL).
* Additional Restrictions (we are working on these!)*

Videos with ads are not supported (they will play in the Flash player)
On Firefox and Opera, only videos with WebM transcodes will play in HTML5
If you've opted in to other testtube experiments, you may not get the HTML5 player (Feather is supported, though)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> no need for IE at all.


Well said....


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

OK I tried it, but when it slowed down the Chrome Browser I took it back out. I have a very old computer that just don't support everything. -- Tex


----------

